# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  أخشى ان

## روح انثى

أخشى ان تأخرت في غيابك ألا تجدني حين تعود !!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساحة جميلة جداً 



.
.
.
.




أخشى أن يطول إنتظارك *

----------


## محمد العزام

اخشى ان يضاء ليل شموعك

----------


## shams spring

أخشى ان يطول امد الحنين ...!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخشى ان يطول الانتظار ولا تاتي

----------


## shams spring

*أخشى ان ارحل دون ان ....!*

----------


## علاء سماره

اخشا ان يفوت القطار.......

----------


## دموع الغصون

أخشى أن ..|~ 
انسى ملامحك الأصلية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخشى ان تهرب السعادة مني مرة اخرى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى أن لا تلبس أحلامي ثياب أمي و عطر أمي وخوف أمي 






*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أخشــــى أن لـــا نجتمــع مــرة أخـــرى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى أن تنهار الأحلام و تصحو على واقع مرير 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخشى ان يطول الفراق والبعد بيننا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اخشـــى
.
.
.
أنـــ لـــا اسمـــع صـــوتكـــ مرة" أخـــرى

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخشى ان يطول فراقنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى أن استيقظ من حلم الواقع 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اخشى أنْ أنْتَظِركَ فَتخْذُلنِي ، 
.
.
.
وأخشى ألّا أنْتظِر فَأخْذلَك !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى أن ننجرف إلى بئر الندم 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى أن تدخل  كتب التاريخ
وترفع من أجلي الرآيات



*

----------

